# Extra 100ml Bags of Purigen Have Been Added...Please Assist with Ongoing Issues



## ClinicaTerra (Nov 12, 2010)

Okay -- I have received the two extra 100ml bags of Purigen I ordered via Amazon, and put one in the Aqueon QuietFlow 55 filter and the other in the AquaClear 110, next to the one that was already running in there, so they're side by side, on top of the PhosGuard pouch. In the Aqueon, I have placed the bag in that "intake" chamber of sorts, which is kind of where the incoming water from the intake tube bubbles around a bit before it's passed on to the bio grids and cartridge media -- I have placed the Purigen bag in the Aqueon upright (as it really cannot lay sideways in this HOB) in that "chamber" area before the cartridges, but is that okay? It seems like the incoming water is indeed passing through the bag...

Also, something strange I have noticed and I am wondering if it's considered normal -- in both the Aqueon and AquaClear 110, the Purigen bags seem to be "swelling up" in the media chambers, to the point that I pulled them out to check on them (even the brand new ones placed in just yesterday) and they appear "puffy" and "blown up," causing them to float around a bit in their positions within the filter chambers. Is this just due to the water flowing through the bags? Is this normal? I did rinse both new bags before putting them into the filters. 

Additonally, my AquaClear in particular has begun a strange "pumping" behavior with regard to its water flow return -- it seems since stuffing the AquaClear 110's media basket with the sponge, PhosGuard, now the two Purigen bags and the ceramic bio noodles, the water return exhibits this weird "pumping" behavior sporadically, in which the water return flow will sort of "belch out" and make a jerky turbulence in the water. Admittingly, this also began happening since I played with the filter's adjustable flow valve, and lowered the flow power due to the turbulence in my tank when it was on full power flow. Is this motion of the water return due to overstuffing my AquaClear's media basket with all this media? Is it causing too much strain on the filter's pump do you think? The media in the chamber of the AC 110 also appears to be swelling and rising -- the ceramic bio rings on top are definitely not submerged under the water in the filter completely, and the entire media load appears to need to be "pushed down" into the basket constantly, as if all the media is rising and "blowing up"...it's the weirdest thing. Could this be an indication that the sponge block for mechanical filtration in the AC 110 is loaded with debris and needs to be rinsed? I rinsed this sponge and did maintenance on this filter not too long ago...

Any insight or assistance would be greatly appreciated at this juncture. *c/p*


----------



## phys (Feb 4, 2011)

You could try putting the purigen bags in the filter with something holding them down. Its a possiblility that its getting air in the bag or the bag isnt heavy enough to keep down with the pressure of water pushing up. 

The pumping behaviour sounds like that of a HOB priming and filling. it could be that theres too much filter material in the pump and its pushing water up as best it can then starts a flow and decreases the amount of pumping only to be having to push up the same amount again. It really sounds like it may be stressing the motor. Have you tried undoing whatever you did to it before it started and see if that works? If so, then you'll have to keep the purigen out.


----------



## ClinicaTerra (Nov 12, 2010)

phys said:


> You could try putting the purigen bags in the filter with something holding them down. Its a possiblility that its getting air in the bag or the bag isnt heavy enough to keep down with the pressure of water pushing up.


The dual Purigen bags in the AquaClear are sitting side by side on top of the PhosGuard pouch, with the bio rings holding them down...in the Aqueon filter, the Purigen sack has been placed upright in the chamber which "collects" the water from the intake tube before passing it off to the cartridge media, as that was the only real place for it...so there's nothing to "hold them down" in this filter...

Actually, it's funny you mentioned this -- Seachem's support sent me this response which sounded similar:

_Thanks for the questions. I do not see any problems with the placement of your medias. The swelling and floating you are seeing is probably due to the large amount of bubbles in your tank. These could be getting trapped in the medias and in the bags causing them to float and swell. Probably not the end of the world._

So, it's probably all the bubbles coming from my wand, going in through the filter's intake strainer and up to the Purigen bags and media...

Should this still allow the water to flow through the bags though? 

At this point, I think I have it pumping pretty regularly, with the regular return flow coming into the tank water...it most likely was due to what you said, messing with the flow valve, but I am keeping the valve at the halfway point now and I'll see what that does...

Interestingly, Seachem said this about the occurance:

_The strange pumping behavior of the AquaClear is probably due to the adjustments you made on the flow valve. I would try adjusting up some until the pump functions normally again.

It would not hurt to rinse the sponge but I do not believe that this is the problem. Typically, with this filter, the water will bypass any clogged media. Let us know if you have any additional questions._

Now, you state: 



> The pumping behaviour sounds like that of a HOB priming and filling. it could be that theres too much filter material in the pump and its pushing water up as best it can then starts a flow and decreases the amount of pumping only to be having to push up the same amount again. It really sounds like it may be stressing the motor. Have you tried undoing whatever you did to it before it started and see if that works? If so, then you'll have to keep the purigen out.


...and to be honest, I don't want to keep the Purigen out, as I am hoping it is going to keep my nitrates, nitrites and organic waste materials down, so I'd have to find something else to eliminate. What's weird is that the AquaClear 110 was designed to hold a good deal of media -- right now, I have the sponge, Seachem PhosGuard and Purigen and then the bio rings...but if this is too much media, I don't know what I'm gonna do...


----------



## phys (Feb 4, 2011)

I'm not sure what further to say. Questions though, do you have all this material in both filters? If so, you could put some in one and some in the other and split the load. You'll still have all the benefits of the different materials, but it just wont filter as fast. Could be something to try.

Haha, this brings a quote to mind, "dont put all your filters in one basket". haha.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Didn't try the diatom filter yet, huh?

Really though. this all just shows you that there is no magical way to keep the tank looking as good as frequent water changes would. To me, it's a little odd that you always mention your water not being that clear. I have a tank right now that looks pretty bad in some areas that I am slowly bringingback that had a serious algae problem, but yet all the while the water is crystal clear. Sort of my worst tank, but the water doesn't show it. But...I do weekly high percentage water changes. The fish you keep limits you in some respects, but personally I think it also binds you to, or nearly requires you to, to do frequent water changes. This is all to keep the water quality at a high level. There is no easy way around that. I think the stuff you're trying is a good thing, as it could help you keep your water changes to maybe 25% a week, but they cannot replace them. You could possibly try 10% weekly - just one 5gal bucket of water changed. Maybe that combined with what your doing may improve your water clarity. I know your fish would like that more. Just a thought.


----------



## ClinicaTerra (Nov 12, 2010)

phys said:


> I'm not sure what further to say. Questions though, do you have all this material in both filters? If so, you could put some in one and some in the other and split the load. You'll still have all the benefits of the different materials, but it just wont filter as fast. Could be something to try.


Let me break it down -- in the AQUEON QUIETFLOW 55, I am running the dual carbon/floss cartridges with one 100ml bag of Purigen. In the AQUACLEAR 110, the media layering is like this:

*SPONGE BLOCK on bottom of media basket
SEACHEM PHOSGUARD in media bag on top of sponge
SEACHEM PURIGEN (2 100ml BAGS) side by side on top of PhosGuard pouch
CERAMIC BIO RINGS in mesh bag on top of the Purigen*


----------



## ClinicaTerra (Nov 12, 2010)

jrman83 said:


> Didn't try the diatom filter yet, huh?


Nope; the packaging of the Purigen claimed "polishes water better than a diatom filter"...



> Really though. this all just shows you that there is no magical way to keep the tank looking as good as frequent water changes would. To me, it's a little odd that you always mention your water not being that clear.


I know -- you said the same thing about my ammonia levels, remember? However, Seachem confirmed that some tests in fact do register "0.25" when there's actually zero ammonia present, so the API test may be doing this. Further, it's not that the tank isn't clear -- it's just that because of all the oxygen and bubbles being stirred, the Purigen, seemingly, isn't providing that "transparent water" effect in my tank that everyone brags about who uses this stuff. 



> I have a tank right now that looks pretty bad in some areas that I am slowly bringingback that had a serious algae problem, but yet all the while the water is crystal clear. Sort of my worst tank, but the water doesn't show it. But...I do weekly high percentage water changes. The fish you keep limits you in some respects, but personally I think it also binds you to, or nearly requires you to, to do frequent water changes. This is all to keep the water quality at a high level. There is no easy way around that. I think the stuff you're trying is a good thing, as it could help you keep your water changes to maybe 25% a week, but they cannot replace them. You could possibly try 10% weekly - just one 5gal bucket of water changed. Maybe that combined with what your doing may improve your water clarity. I know your fish would like that more. Just a thought.


I hear what you're saying, but I was hoping *three* 100ml bags of Purigen would pull out enough dissolved compounds and gunk from the water column that I wouldn't have to worry about so many water changes right now -- the water is looking better since running 300ml of Purigen in this 60-gallon, don't get me wrong, but the fish didn't really have that "suspended in clear air" effect many Purigen users describe of their tanks.


----------

